# Will a misdemeanor disorderly conduct charge effect ccw qualifacation?



## fmj shooter

Just as the title states do any of you now will a Mis. disorderly conduct charge from over 15 yrs ago effect qualifacations for a ccw permit? I see were a Mis. domestic violence will and felony charges.


----------



## Growler67

Depends on the State laws and the granting authority. I'm not a legal expert nor do I know where you live. Perhaps contacting your local approving authority (sheriff or whatever) and asking them would be a good start.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Growler67 said:


> Depends on the State laws and the granting authority. I'm not a legal expert nor do I know where you live. Perhaps contacting your local approving authority (sheriff or whatever) and asking them would be a good start.


+1

That would be one quick phone call.

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard

Agreed. Call the local PD. Or a pro-gun-defense attorney.


----------



## undrgrnd

if you in texas a class c misdemeanor disorderly conduct should not effect in any way shape or form. as far as misdemeanor assault they are talking about class a assault which is a court date and possible jail time or probation not just the simple fine a class c will get you. but just to be sure you can call your local sheriffs office. this is in no way shape or form legal advice btw.


----------



## fmj shooter

As stated these charges are from 15yrs ago. was charged with mis. disorderley conduct. I had a criminal report ran on myself do to wild early yrs. to see what was on my record( just this and a dui). This was ran thru the Arizona Dept. of Public Saftey. I had to send in Finger print card and all. I will have to make a phone call tomorrow for more clarifacation. But from all that I see this should not disqualify me from ccw. any more info would be great this is in AZ.


----------



## TOF

Go to the source:

http://ccw.azdps.gov/default.asp


----------



## fmj shooter

TOF, 

Thanks for that link, I have been all over that site they are the Dept that actually ran my criminal report for me. Plus by looking at the Queationiare for a renewal and also looking over the statuates of the lawa I should have no problems being approved. I will be calling the CCW dept tomorrow to verify before putting down the money for the ccw class, and the sendind the ccw fee off just to be rejected if that is a possibility. Thanks agian for comments and continue to send comments.


----------



## funkypunk97

fmj shooter said:


> As stated these charges are from 15yrs ago. was charged with mis. disorderley conduct. I had a criminal report ran on myself do to wild early yrs. to see what was on my record( just this and a dui). This was ran thru the Arizona Dept. of Public Saftey. I had to send in Finger print card and all. I will have to make a phone call tomorrow for more clarifacation. But from all that I see this should not disqualify me from ccw. any more info would be great this is in AZ.


You could also pay their fee and have one of the criminal search websites do a search on you to see if it even comes up. It won't work for the FBI search (if AZ has one) but it will pick up anything that might count against your permit.


----------



## TOF

I am not giving legal advice as I am not a Lawyer but believe the only Misdemeanor that will cause rejection is Domestic Violence.


----------



## tony pasley

I can not say for your state, but it might be worth getting your record expunged. Yes it cost a little but it gets rid of your record and gets rid of any doubt.


----------

